# Containers



## mantidmomma (Apr 26, 2018)

Can someone share where the cheapest place to purchase the 32 ounce containers, cloth lids, and wire lids?  I have ordered from a couple or sites, but am assuming that there is a wholesale connection?

Thank you!


----------



## TheShadyMantid (Apr 26, 2018)

I found that TSK Supply has pretty good bulk prices.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Apr 26, 2018)

LLLReptile.com and TSKsupply.com have 32oz cups in bulk but they only have fabric lids, no screen wire lids.

ReptileSupplyCo.com  has bulk 32oz cups and fabric lids, plastic waffle lids and lids with tiny punched holes but no wire lids.

SuperiorShippingSupplies.com has lots of different sized cups in bulk including 8 oz, 12oz, 16 oz, 24 oz, 32 oz, 38 oz and 48 oz as well as both fabric and wire lids.


----------



## mantidmomma (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you both!


----------



## mantidmomma (Apr 26, 2018)

Are the waffle lids suitable in place of the mesh lids for adults?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (May 1, 2018)

For an adult mantis, yes. The main concern would be prey escaping such as fruit flies but larger prey such as houseflies and bluebottle flies won't fit thru the plastic grid.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 2, 2018)

What species will you be keeping in them? What instar?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantidmomma (May 3, 2018)

For these, Chinese mantids. L3-L5 or 6.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 3, 2018)

These sound like the perfect containers for those nymphs. I house mine in cheap Dollar Tree leftover containers that I can get for four for a dollar. I cut a hole in the lid, hot- glue toole over the hole, decorate it, and it becomes the perfect enclosure for any young mantis. 

- MantisGirl


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 5, 2018)

Justo santidad to share a couple stores that have good containers. BoxBox, The Container Store, Amac, and IKEA.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 5, 2018)

Major said:


> Justo santidad to share a couple stores that have good containers. BoxBox, The Container Store, Amac, and IKEA.


IKEA has Deli cups?!? I need to get some next time I am there!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes IKEA? That's a great idea!

Forget Dollarama! ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 6, 2018)

If I don't need more than a few at a time, I just politely ask the deli counter in the grocery store if I can buy some empty 32oz containers. I've never had to buy one yet, they have always just given them to me. 

For larger mantids I buy the large cheese puff containers from Walmart.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 6, 2018)

I was looking at the dutch Ikea site to see if they have them, but nope.


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 7, 2018)

EDIT: NEVERMIND, GLASS LIDS. 

IKEA Canada

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S89276788/

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S79276821/


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 8, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> EDIT: NEVERMIND, GLASS LIDS.
> 
> IKEA Canada
> 
> ...


Oh well   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (Nov 9, 2018)

Josh's Frogs sells the 32oz containers with fabric lids. I am not sure how it compares to your price or how many you need, but they sell 500-packs for $149.99.


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 11, 2018)

Whoops. I was talking about containers in general. Not deli cups specifically. Sorry I didn't clarify before.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Major said:


> Whoops. I was talking about containers in general. Not deli cups specifically. Sorry I didn't clarify before.


Ok, thanks for clarifying! IKEA has lots of containers, I know that!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Kermit (Nov 12, 2018)

Great prices on deli cups at restaurant supply locations. Google the name for your local options


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kermit said:


> Great prices on deli cups at restaurant supply locations. Google the name for your local options


Thanks! I'll have to do that, probably!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't mean to hijack this thread but a quick question. I have a 4 in. x 4 in.  acrylic cube. Would that be fine for Ghost Nymphs?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> Don't mean to hijack this thread but a quick question. I have a 4 in. x 4 in.  acrylic cube. Would that be fine for Ghost Nymphs?


If it had proper ventilation and grip, you could keep 3 or four L1-L3 ghosts in there, and it would work for one L4-L5 ghost, but after that it would be too small.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

Ok thank you!


----------

